# Dumbo Rats For Sale



## domratbreeder (Apr 14, 2008)

HI their, i have 13 2 week old Dumbo Rats for sale. 5 Boys, 8 Girls. i will be selling at £7 each. if anyone is interested please drop me a message! they will be ready to pick up at 4 weeks. if you are interested message me and i will send you contact details. Their much cooler then hamsters and ginnepigs, and much more intelligent. A good pet for kids and adults.

Many Regards
Dominic Osborne


----------



## Avpl (Nov 13, 2007)

Shouldnt this be in the classifieds...


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Again...
They shouldn't go to new homes until 6 weeks old at least.


----------



## tilly790 (Jan 24, 2008)

Love some but im miles away :blush:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I am pretty sure this person has been told before that the bubs shouldn't be rehomed til 6 weeks of age.


----------

